# Remy Bonjasky Sig Request



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

The Request:

A mostly black, artsy fartsy sig with Remy Bonjasky. Add some red as well if possible


Pics:

That's up to the artist because I have no idea what pics are usable. I would love to have a at least one pic of him holding a belt, and one pic of him fighting, if not 2.

Title: "SpoKen812" in awesome font


Sub-Text: "Remy Bonjasky K-1 World Champion


Colors: Black, Red

Size: 500 x 200


Avatar?: No

Paying 8000 credits. Thanks guys.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm totally on this one, just for you my man, free of charge.

Also, just to be clear, mods can use higher sized sigs, correct? I don't want to make you the sig you request then you turn around and slap me.

Lol.

I'll get started on it tomorrow, it's late here.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Here you go, buddy.

Don't worry about the creds.

Oh, and, I made the size how you asked, I assume because you're a mod you can use higher sized sigs.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I can't wait to see these sigs. Remy is the man.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Had one going, then pc crashed... I'll re try tommorow... SIGH  Well done MC, hard to find decent pics of Remy


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, his pics are difficult to find. I tried finding one with a belt/action shot, but in the end I couldn't find any such pics without them being either low quality or cut off on the sides.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Here you go, buddy.
> 
> Don't worry about the creds.
> 
> Oh, and, I made the size how you asked, I assume because you're a mod you can use higher sized sigs.


That's amazing! Omg! I know you said free of charge.. but I gotta pay you for that one. It's just.. incredible.

And sadly, 500x200 is the most we can go. Supermods I'm sure can go higher.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Welcome buddy, and don't worry about the creds, it's on the house.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

1 last thing Michael, do you know how to lower the file size? My max file size is 19.5. I can do it myself, I just don't know of a program and I don't have photoshop.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmm, the only way I know of lowering the file size is by sizing the sig down or saving it in a different file type, although I am not sure which one. Is it not letting you put the sig up?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Hmm, the only way I know of lowering the file size is by sizing the sig down or saving it in a different file type, although I am not sure which one. Is it not letting you put the sig up?


Got it, it should appear soon. I used chami.com and used their image compressor. It still looks good. Thank you so much man, this is so freakin awesome.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Cool, glad you got it working.

No problem, happy to help.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice Michael, good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the props, buddy.


----------



## Aspoestertjie (May 14, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Here you go, buddy.
> 
> Don't worry about the creds.
> 
> Oh, and, I made the size how you asked, I assume because you're a mod you can use higher sized sigs.


This is awesome, just like you Michael.


----------

